
Downloads of LuxCoreRender v2.4 beta 1 are being blocked by Google Chrome - thebeardisred
https://github.com/LuxCoreRender/LuxCore/issues/408
======
vngzs
Chrome appears to have started blocking uncommon files en masse. Just
recently, I received reports that it's blocking plaintext JSON files from
being downloaded, with no obvious way around it (and no real notice).

